# Satellite images of resorts in database?



## cluemeister (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm attaching a satellite image of Polo Towers as an example.  I wonder if it might be a good idea to have images of resorts added to the resort reviews.

In this case, you could describe the views from each tower of Polo Towers, and describe which room numbers look where.  I frequently see people ask which room numbers have views of the golf course, parking lot, etc. at a resort they're visiting.

Some sample text to go with this image:

"This is a satellite image of Polo Towers.  The resort is shaped like an "H".  The left leg of the H faces the Las Vegas Strip. Units ending in an odd number face the strip.  The center of the "H" is tower two, and units in this tower face either north towards Aladdin/Belaggio, or south towards MGM/NYNY.  The right leg of the "H" is the Villas at Polo Towers, a separate homeowners association, even though it's attached to the same building.  These units follow the same numbering as towers one and two.  As an example, room number 12103 would mean twelfth floor, tower 1, and room 03.  This room would face the strip."

Any thoughts on this idea?


----------



## Keitht (Aug 27, 2006)

I assume the image is from Google Earth and if so it is copyright material.  Presumably it would be necessary to obtain agreement from Google for use of the images.
As for the amount of information, any additional specifics about a resort are always welcome.


----------



## HiltonHead (Aug 27, 2006)

cluemeister said:
			
		

> I'm attaching a satellite image of Polo Towers as an example.  I wonder if it might be a good idea to have images of resorts added to the resort reviews.
> 
> In this case, you could describe the views from each tower of Polo Towers, and describe which room numbers look where.  I frequently see people ask which room numbers have views of the golf course, parking lot, etc. at a resort they're visiting.
> 
> ...


What is the red circle?  If it weren't for the fact that it's too enclosed, I'd say it looks like a helipad.  It seems to low to be an air conditioning unit.  If you do add images, it might be necessary to label the various amenities.


----------



## cluemeister (Aug 27, 2006)

*Helipad*

The "helipad" is actually a bright playpiece in the kids' pool on the ground.  PT's built a second pool (replacing the tennis courts) so that the adults would have a quieter experience on the rooftop.

I agree with labeling.  So perhaps with a combination of giving credit to Google, and then labeling images, this might be helpful?


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 27, 2006)

google maps and such are free to use...however we cannot put them inside the member only section.

We may be able to find a way to create a link on each review that points to an external site hosting the pictures and maps and such....all these tips are going in a little notepad of "things to do"

However the main item we are working on isnt related to that (but we feel you will like it).

Cant say much more than that at the moment though =)


----------



## HiltonHead (Aug 28, 2006)

cluemeister said:
			
		

> The "helipad" is actually a bright playpiece in the kids' pool on the ground.  PT's built a second pool (replacing the tennis courts) so that the adults would have a quieter experience on the rooftop.
> 
> I agree with labeling.  So perhaps with a combination of giving credit to Google, and then labeling images, this might be helpful?


 This is why I don't work for the NSA.

I guess it would be interesting to have the maps.  In the case of places like the Polo Towers, where almost everything appears to be indoors, there isn't much to see except for the building layout, but all information is useful at some point to someone.


----------

